# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  μετεωρολογικος σταθμος με δεκτη....

## pastelidis.n.s.

θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε που μπορω να βρω μετεωρολογικο σταθμο με δεκτη η και χωρις σε ποιο καταστημα δηλαδη που μπορω να ψαξω?

----------


## stom

Davis Vantage Pro II. Οταν λες δεκτη εννοεις μαλλον πομπο, η καποιο τροπο τηλεμετριας.
http://www.davisnet.com/weather/products/vantage2.asp
Αγορα απο το ebay συμφερει πολυ καλυτερα.
Υπαρχει και ο http://www.cybex.gr
Βγαζει κατι τετοιο
http://www.technocratis.gr/pigadi/Cu...e_Pro_Plus.htm

----------


## JOHNY+

Ξερει κανεις τι παίζει με αυτον τον μετεωρολογικό σταθμο , *μπορει να αποθηκεύσει τις μετρήσεις μεσω usb στον υπολογιστη* ;

Τον εχει προσφορα το LIDL 49 ευρω , και εχει και ανεμομετρο , μετρητη βροχης .

http://www.lidl.gr/cps/rde/xchg/SID-...index_8697.htm

----------


## stom

Δεν νομιζω να εχει usb....ή οποιδηποτε αλλο τροπο συνδεσης. Ολο και κατι θα ελεγε αν υπηρχε κατι

----------


## JOHNY+

> Δεν νομιζω να εχει usb....ή οποιδηποτε αλλο τροπο συνδεσης. Ολο και κατι θα ελεγε αν υπηρχε κατι



Μπορει να μην το εχουν γραψει , γραφει ομως για αποθηκευση στοιχειων καιρου για αυτο το λεω .
Παντω πολυ φτηνος με 49 ευρω και με εξωτερικους αισθητηρες

----------


## JOHNY+

μπορεις ομως  φανταζομαι να αποκοδικοποιεισεις το ασυρματο σημα του εξωτερικου αισθητηρα και να παρεις τα στοιχεια σε εναν υπολογιστη , σωστα ?

----------


## weather1967

Αυτος απο το lidl ,για σιγουρια πρεπει να το κοιταξεις απο κοντα να δεις αν εχει συνδεση usb για pc,γιατι το αποθηκευση μπορει να εννοει οτι κραταει μερικα στοιχεια π.χ οπως μεγιστες-ελαχιστες τιμες στην μνημη της κονσολας .
Παντος ειναι μια αγνωστη μαρκα για meteo station η auriol  ,που δεν εχει δοκιμαστει για να ξερουμε αν ειναι αξιοπιστη η οχι,το αντιβαρο ομως ειναι η τιμη του 50 ευρω που με αυτα τα χρηματα δεν αγοραζεις ουτε σκετο ασυρματο βροχομετρο .

Μερικα λινκ ενχωρια για meteo station (αυξημενες τιμες)

http://www.astronomy.gr/main.cfm?mod...detail&id=1435
http://www.goldtime.gr/shop/index.php?cPath=37

Και απο εξωτερικο 

http://www.ternimeteo.it/listino.htm
http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/meteo-...cafa16c3ce9ff7
http://www.skyview.co.uk/dept1/acatalog/Home.html
http://www.weathershop.co.uk/
http://www.ambientweather.com/
http://www.weerspecialist.nl/
http://www.weather-station-products....fessional.html
http://www.meteorologica.co.uk/defau...ookiecheck=yes&
http://www.scientificsales.com/?gcli...FRnHEAodf2JhBA
http://www.weatherbuffs.com/Professi...ations_s/1.htm

----------


## JOHNY+

Τελικα δεν εχει καποια συνδεση με υπολογιστη .To ειδα σημερα .

----------


## JOHNY+

λεει εμβελεια εξωτερικων αισθητηρων 25m , και εκπεμπει στα 434 mhz

link της εταιρειας

http://www.milomex.com/milomex/DOC/35344.php

3 fotos που εβγαλα με τα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα του σταθμου .

http://img573.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=p2012100000.jpg

----------


## weather1967

Καλοριζικος Χρηστο 
Μια χαρα φαινονται τα ευρη μετρησεων για τα λεφτα του ,θετικον οτι ολα ειναι ασυρματα με την κυριως μοναδα (κονσολα) και το βροχομετρο και το ανεμομετρο και ο εξωτερικος σενσορας,μπορεις να βγαλεις απο κοντα μερικες φωτος το βροχομετρο (ανοιχτο) -ανεμομετρο και τον εξωτερικο σενσορα οπως ειναι κλειστα δηλαδη 

Αν εχεις τοιχους ενδιαμεσα πανω απο 10-15  μετρα σε ευθεια γραμμη κονσολα με εξωτερικους αισθητηρες δεν θα εχει εμβελεια

----------


## JOHNY+

> Καλοριζικος Χρηστο 
> Μια χαρα φαινονται τα ευρη μετρησεων για τα λεφτα του ,θετικον οτι ολα ειναι ασυρματα με την κυριως μοναδα (κονσολα) και το βροχομετρο και το ανεμομετρο και ο εξωτερικος σενσορας,μπορεις να βγαλεις απο κοντα μερικες φωτος το βροχομετρο (ανοιχτο) -ανεμομετρο και τον εξωτερικο σενσορα οπως ειναι κλειστα δηλαδη 
> 
> Αν εχεις τοιχους ενδιαμεσα πανω απο 10-15  μετρα σε ευθεια γραμμη κονσολα με εξωτερικους αισθητηρες δεν θα εχει εμβελεια



Ευχαριστω ελπιζω να βγει καλος , για 49 ευρω παντως με εξωτερικους αισθητηρες μια χαρα ειναι .

Τον μετρητη βροχης τον ανοιξα για να βαλω τις μπαταριες εχει μια τραμπαλα απο λεκανιτσες που γεμιζουν νερο και πεφτει μια απο την μια και αδιαζει το νερο  ,  μια απο την αλλη , απο οτι καταλαβα μετραει ποσες φορες αλλαξε θεση η τραμπαλα .

Σκεφτομαι να βρω κανενα δεκτη στα 434 mhz που να συνδεεται με υπολογιστη η και καποια κατασκευη δεκτη , που να ακουει τα δεδομενα απο τους ασυρματους εξωτερικους αισθητηρες , για να τα επεξεργαζομαι στον υπολογιστη .

Την κονσολα θα προσπαθησω να τον βαλω κοντα σε φωταγωγο για να μην εχει ενδιαμεσους τοιχους , πιστευω θα πιανει .

Παντως ειδα το ανεμομετρο θελει καλιμπραρισμα , εχει μια πυξιδα πανω για να το βαλεις κατευθυνση προς τον βορα την πρωτη φορα .

----------


## fra

Καλημερα σε ολους! 
Εχθες σε μια βολτα απο το  LIDL, το πετυχα και εγω και το πηρα. Αρκετα καλο θα ελεγα για τα λεφτα του. Το μονο που δεν μου αρεσε ηταν η σχετικα μεγαλη ταχυτητα αερα που χρειαζεται για να γυρισει το ανεμομετρο. Το εστεισα στο μπαλκονι πανω σε ενα σκουποξυλο(.....μονο αυτο βρηκα εκεινη την ωρα!!!) και παρα τον αερα που ειχε δεν γυριζε, πρεπει να ειχε περιπου 2 μποφορ. Το ξερω οτι δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο μερος το μπαλκονι. Μετα τις γιορτες θα το παω στο εξοχικο και θα το βαλω σε κανονικο ιστο και σε ενοιχτο μερος για να μετραει σωστα. Ο ανεμοδεικτης θελει μια ρυθμιση, να ειναι σταθερος  στον Βορρα και μετα να βαλεις τις μπαταριες, το οποιο ειναι και λογικο.
 Εχω ξεκινησει και τη κατασκευη ανεμομετρου και θερμομετρου με οθονη LCD, καρτα μνημης  με το arduino αλλα λογο δουλειας και μικρης εμπειριας στους μικρουπολογιστες δεν εχω προλαβει να το ολοκληρωσω.

----------


## weather1967

Καλοριζικος και στον φιλο fra 
To μπαλκονι δεν ειναι  για μετρησεις γιατι λογο των τοιχων κανει στροβιλισμους ο ανεμος ,πρεπει να ειναι σε ανοιχτο σημειο μακρυα απο τοιχους,δεντρα κ.τ.λ 
Ο δε σενσορας εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας ,για επαγγελματικου τυπου μετρησεων χρειαζεται μετεωρολογικο κλωβο που θα ειναι μεσα ο σενσορας και παντα ο κλωβος στον ηλιο ,αλλα εσεις επειδη δεν εχετε προβλημα και να χανεται 2-3 c απο το κανονικο απλα βαλτε καπου στην σκια τον σενσορα οπως κατω απο καμμια μαρκιζα μπαλκονιου.
ΠΟΤΕ μην βαλετε τον εξωτερικο σενσορα θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας απευθειας στον ηλιο γιατι θα λεει πλασματικα + 1 εως 2 c πανω απο το κανονικο τον χειμωνα,και εως + 6 c το καλοκαιρι με καυσωνα και απνοια.
Τις μπαταριες πρωτα να τις βαλετε πρωτα στους εξωτερικους αισθητηρες και τελευταια στην κονσολα.
Ναι η τραμπαλλα ετσι δουλευει οταν πεφτει απο την μια η την αλλη πλευρα ,απλα εχει ενα μαγνητικο διακοπτη και κοβει στγμιαια την ταση και με αυτον τον τροπο δινει σημα στην κονσολα
Σωστα ο ανεμοδεικτης θελει καλιμπραρισμα εκει που εχει το βελακι πρεπει να ειναι στον βορρα ,απο οτι σας γραφει το manual,στον δικο μου εχει ενα E που σημαινει east και πρεπει αυτο να ειναι στην ανατολη.

Με 50 ευρω ουτε σκετο ασυρματο βροχομετρο δεν παιρνουμε ,μια χαρα ειναι για τα λεφτα του,το θεμα ειναι η αξιοπιστια του σαν συνολο ,και γενικα των μετρησεων.

Ενα αλλο σημαντικο ειναι να στερεωσετε πολυ καλα το βροχομετρο να μην κουνιεται ,γιατι αν κουνιεται με τον αερα η τραμπαλα ειναι πολυ ευεσθητη και θα πηγαινει περα -δωθε και θα σας γραφει πλασματικα mm βροχοπτωσης.Και να το καθαριζετε απο φυλλα και διαφορα οπως μικρες αραχνες κ.λ.π

----------


## vassthan

Είδα και εγώ στο LIDL τον μετεωρολογικό σταθμό με τα 49 ευρώ και σκέφτομαι να τον αγοράσω.
Θα ήθελα βέβαια να έχει σύνδεση με Η/Υ.
Ξέρει κάποιος φίλος αν και πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε λήψη σήματος από τον ασύρματο πομπό της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής; 

Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.
Θανάσης - Βόλος

----------


## weather1967

> Είδα και εγώ στο LIDL τον μετεωρολογικό σταθμό με τα 49 ευρώ και σκέφτομαι να τον αγοράσω.
> Θα ήθελα βέβαια να έχει σύνδεση με Η/Υ.
> Ξέρει κάποιος φίλος αν και πώς μπορούμε να κάνουμε λήψη σήματος από τον ασύρματο πομπό της συγκεκριμένης συσκευής; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.
> Θανάσης - Βόλος



Καλως ηρθες Θανάση
Αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο παντος ,εκτος απο δεκτη χρειαζεται software δεδομενων ,καθως και μετατροπεα Α/D

----------


## vassthan

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου!

Μάλλον το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα για μένα είναι ο δέκτης. Το software πιστέυω ότι μπορώ να το φτιάξω (έχω παλαιότερα κάνει προγράμματα για είσοδο/έξοδο δεδομένων σε παράλληλη, σειριακή και USB θύρα. Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω την μορφή που έχουν τα δεδομένα που στέλνουν οι αισθητήρες, αλλά αυτό ίσως το αποκωδικοποιήσω.

Τώρα για την μετατροπή του αναλογικού σήματος σε ψηφιακό, δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να γίνει. Καμιά ιδέα.....;

----------


## JOHNY+

> Καλοριζικος και στον φιλο fra 
> To μπαλκονι δεν ειναι  για μετρησεις γιατι λογο των τοιχων κανει στροβιλισμους ο ανεμος ,πρεπει να ειναι σε ανοιχτο σημειο μακρυα απο τοιχους,δεντρα κ.τ.λ 
> Ο δε σενσορας εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας ,για επαγγελματικου τυπου μετρησεων χρειαζεται μετεωρολογικο κλωβο που θα ειναι μεσα ο σενσορας και παντα ο κλωβος στον ηλιο ,αλλα εσεις επειδη δεν εχετε προβλημα και να χανεται 2-3 c απο το κανονικο απλα βαλτε καπου στην σκια τον σενσορα οπως κατω απο καμμια μαρκιζα μπαλκονιου.
> ΠΟΤΕ μην βαλετε τον εξωτερικο σενσορα θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας απευθειας στον ηλιο γιατι θα λεει πλασματικα + 1 εως 2 c πανω απο το κανονικο τον χειμωνα,και εως + 6 c το καλοκαιρι με καυσωνα και απνοια.



Δημητρη , ο σενσορας θερμοκρασιας και υγρασιας νομιζω οτι  ειναι ενσωματομενος πανω στο ανεμομετρο .
Το ανεμομετρο πρεπει να μπει σε ιστο αρα αναγκαστικα θα το βλεπει ο ηλιος , πως γινεται να το βαλεις στην σκια θα πρεπει να εχει κατι απο πανω του που θα επηρεαζει τις μετρησεις .
Αυτο που λες παντως το λεει και στο προσπεκτους να μην ερχεται σε αμεση επαφη με τον ηλιο .

----------


## weather1967

Χρήστο γιαυτο ζητησα μια φωτο με ανεμομετρο βροχομετρο και σενσορα εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας-υγρασιας για να δω τι εξαρτηματα εχει .
Αυτο πρωτη φορα το ακουω να εχει σενσορα θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας μεσα στο ανεμομετρο,ολοι οι μετεωρολογικοι σταθμοι εχουν τον σενσορα ξεχωριστα ,εκτος απο τους ακριβους Davis και πανω που εχουν και τον κλωβο μαζι στο σετ,και μεσα ειναι ο σενσορας θερμοκρασιας υγρασιας.

Ο δικος μου εχει τον σενσορα ξεχωριστα οπως βλεπεις παρακατω

http://i34.servimg.com/u/f34/11/22/64/62/weathe10.jpg

Κοιταξε στο manual τι γραφει για τον σενσορα εξωτερικης θερμοκρασιας-υγρασιας.

----------


## JOHNY+

Δημητρη , να οι φωτογραφιες των αισθητηρων του σταθμου εβγαλα και φωτογραφια το βροχομετρο εωτερικα  .

http://img42.imageshack.us/g/p2112100000.jpg/

----------


## weather1967

Mαλιστα καταλαβα Χρήστο,τον σενσορα θερμοκρασιας-υγρασιας τον εχει στην βαση του ανεμομετρου ,απο οτι μου ειπε ενας γνωστος φιλος που τον αγορασε και εκεινος,πρωτη φορα το συναντω αυτο ,(ε και λογο μικρης τιμης απο οτι φαινεται) .
2 τροποι ειναι για να μην σου δειχνη αυξημενη θερμοκρασια με τον ηλιο ,ο ενας ειναι να μπει η βαση του ανεμομετρου καπου σε μερος σκιερο πραγμα δυσκολο γιατι πανω στον ιστο δεν γινεται ,και η αλλη λυση ειναι να βγει η βαση του ανεμομετρου και να παει σε μερος σκιερο ,και με καποια πατεντα να στηριξεις το ανεμομετρο στον ιστο .

----------


## noshleyths

καλημερες και απο μενα για πρωτη φορα ο φιλος ειμαι εγω που λεει ο δημητρης και τελικα βρηκα την πατεντα μητσο θα την βρειτε σαθτο το sait http://stacjepogody.waw.pl/index.php/topic,242.15.html ξεχωριζει ανεμομετρο απο θερμοκρασια με πολυ εξυπνο τροπο...εγω με το σταθμο εχω προβλημα μεταδωσης δεδομενων αν και 11 μετρα αποσταση γιαυτο ομως θα τα πουμε αλλη φορα καλημερες

----------


## weather1967

Καλως ηρθες φιλε Μαρίνο 
Οντως ο ξενος εκανε καλη δουλεια, διαχωρησε με εξυπνο τροπο με μια ροζετα τηλεφωνου και τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο τον σενσορα θερμοκρασιας-υγρασιας και τον εβαλε μεσα στον κλωβο ,και με καλωδιο δικτυου cat 5 εκανε επεκταση καλωδιου ανεμομετρου,προς το κουτι που εχει μεσα τον πομπο και της μπαταριες και το εβαλε μεσα σε στεγανο κουτι διακλαδωσεων κατω απο τον κλωβο.
Με το θεμα της εμβελειας σου ειπα τι να κανεις,να βγαλεις το πηνιο και να βαλεις ενα 0,5 mm διατομη μονοκλωνο καλωδιο 17 cm απο την πλευρα του πηνιου που ειναι ο μπλε μεταβλητος πυκνωτης.

----------


## noshleyths

το θεμα λυθηκε δημητρη με ενα καλωδιο 20 cm εσωτερικο συρμα καλωδιου κερεας αγκιστρωμενο στο πηνειο ουτε καν κολημενο με προεκταση εξω απο το κουτι περιπου 10 cm τωρα εχω σημα μπανανα

----------


## Radiometer

πέρασα και εγώ τυχαία από το λιδλ εχθές και μόλις το είδα ...τι άλλο το πείρα :Biggrin: 
για τα λεφτά του είναι μια χαρά, μόλις βρω χρόνο θα το βάλω ένα χέρι να το μοντάρουμε στα μετρά μας  :Tongue2:  
όποτε Δημήτρη θα μας καθοδηγήσεις γιατί βλέπω το γνωρίζεις καλά το αντικείμενο.


ΥΓ μόλις το είδε ο γείτονας πήγε και το πήρε   :Biggrin:

----------


## weather1967

Kαλοριζικος Γιαννη 
Σιγουρα η τιμη ειναι super ,οτι θελεις εδω ειμαι ,αν και δεν εχει ιδιαιτερες δυσκολιες,εκτος απο τα παραπανω που προανεφερα.

Μαρίνο τώρα έχεις σημα μπανανα ,αλλα με τις υγρασιες σε κανα χρονο ,θα δημιουργηθη  κακη επαφη και μπορει να εχεις προβλημα.

----------


## Radiometer

για δείτε και αυτο εδω που βρηκα πριν λιγο http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.999449&sid=1
από τα χαρακτηριστικά ξεχώρισα 2




> Περιλαμβάνει λογισμικό για την αποθήκευση των δεδομένων αλλά και την αναπαράσταση του καιρού στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή σας.







> Ασύρματη μετάδοση δεδομένων από αισθητήρες έως και 900 μέτρα από την κύρια μονάδα.

----------


## noshleyths

κατα αρχην χρονια πολλα σε ολους γιαννη ο oregon ειναι ενας αξιοπιστος σταθμος ο συγκεκριμενος εδω κανει γυρω στα 200 ευρω αλλα εγω θα προτιμουσα lacrosse απο εξωτερικο φερνεις σταθμους 200 ευρω εδω με μεταφορικα μονο με 120 ευρω καλοι σταθμοι ειναι και οι tfa αντιγραφο lacrosse οπως και να εχει σταθμους best seller στην ελλαδα θα τους χρυσοπληρωσεις

----------


## Pefres

http://www.tinos.biz/meteo/index_gr.htm

Αυτο Εδω δουλευει με τον DAVIS VANTAGE PRO2
και οπως βλεπετε εχει συνδεση με υπολογιστη ανεβασμα στο ιντερνετ κτλ κτλ

----------


## noshleyths

ο κορυφεος ολων αλλα να δωσεις πανω απο 500 ευρω εγω προσοπικα δν διαθετα τοσα για σταθμο μεχρι 200 ευρω βρισκεις αξιοπιστια χωρις να πληρωνεις το ονομα

----------


## weather1967

Σωστα τα λεει ο Μαρινος για τις τιμες της Davis, γιατι το software weather link που εδειξε ο παραπανω φιλος Πετρος απο την Συρο εχει εξτρα στην Ελλαδα καπου στα 190 ευρω. 

http://www.davisnet.gr/shop/pr_produ...onid=662158193

Βεβαια ειναι ενας ολοκληρωμενος σταθμος με ενσωματωμενο κλωβο προστασιας και σε μερικα μοντελλα και με ανεμιστηρα κατα του εγκλωβισμου θερμοτητας,και με χιονοκουβέρτα (θερμικη αντισταση μεσα στο βροχομετρο για να λυωνει το χιονι).

Βεβαια αν καποιου πιανουν τα χερια του κανει τις ιδιες πατεντες και σε ενα φτηνο σταθμο Oregon η La-crosse η National geographic κ.τ.λ 

Για ολοκληρωμενους σταθμους (με βροχομετρο,ανεμομετρο κ.τ.λ) Lacrosse το πιο φτηνο και αξιοπιστο site ειναι απο Γαλλια ,με μεταφορικα για Ελλαδα περισσυ ειχαν 14 ευρω.

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/meteo-...ddc5cedd0be160

Και υπαρχει και free software που βλεπεις τα δεδομενα στο pc το heavy weather και που μπορεις να τα ανεβασεις με ενα απλο προγραμμα στο net free με το heavy weather publisher

----------


## nikknikk4

ρε συ *pastelidis.n.s.

*γιατι μου στελνεις προσωπικα μυνηματα...?

που γραφεις<<Eχεις καποιο προβλημα και το συνεχιζεις? Τι ρολο παιζεις εσυ? Δικια σου δουλεια ειναι? >>

το αλλο θεμα  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=57651

κλειδωθηκε τομπολα...
*πες ενα ευαριστω* εδω εστω και μετα απο *3 χρονια

και ασε τα PM.*

----------


## JOHNY+

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται , το προτόκολλο εποικοινωνίας του μετεωρολογικού σταθμού Auriol h13726 και των παραλλάγων του έχει αποκρυπτογραφηθεί και πλέον με ένα δέκτη στα 434mhz και ένα arduino μπορείς να διαβάζεις τις τιμές των αισθητήρων στο computer . Υπάρχει και έτοιμο πρόγραμμα για arduino . Το παρακάτω forum ασχολείται με τον συγκεκριμένο σταθμό και τις παραλλλαγές του . ---> http://forum.auriolws.info/index.php

----------

nikknikk4 (10-01-13)

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα και απο Ικαρία θέλω να πάρω ένα  Μετεωρολογικό Σταθμό έχω σχεδόν καταλήξει σε αυτόν  http://www.astronomy.gr/main.cfm?mod...&id=1439#files αλλά απο μια έρευνα που έκανα στο metar.gr ο σταθμός αυτός έχει προβλήματα επικοινωνίας κονσόλας αισθητήρων και το βροχόμετρο
του μετράει απο 0,7mm. ο σταθμός αυτός μου αρέσει πιο πολύ.
 απο το www.metar.gr μου πρότειναν αυτόν http://www.meimaris.com/product.asp?intProdID=2765 
τι να προτιμήσω ;

----------


## JOHNY+

αμα θέλει κάποιος να ανεβάζει μετεωρολογικά δεδομένα στο internet σε σελίδα , προγνώσεων καιρού , ποιά σελίδα είναι καλύτερη για την ελλάδα ;

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα το καλύτερο σάιτ είναι το www.metar.gr εκεί έχει όλους τους σταθμούς που υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα, ιδιωτικούς, του Ε.Α.Α. από κάποια πανεπιστήμια.

----------

JOHNY+ (22-11-13)

----------


## nickaris1

http://www.internetnow.gr/agora/110-...her-board.html

----------

